# Hi group!



## PatChoq (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd love to offer a subscription to me step daughter who is studying in stage lights and sound design in College.

I'd love your input on the best magazine (beside this forum ;-) )

Thanks in advance.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 6, 2017)

Industry Periodicals

Sorry, not much of a gift if it's free.

Maybe consider purchasing the giftee a membership in USITT (they have a Montreal local chapter, but I don't see Quebec) or CITT.


----------



## PatChoq (Feb 6, 2017)

derekleffew said:


> Industry Periodicals
> 
> Sorry, not much of a gift if it's free.
> 
> Maybe consider purchasing the giftee a membership in USITT (they have a Montreal local chapter, but I don't see Quebec) or CITT.


Thanks... QUebec was for the province I live in ;-) We are near Montreal (St-Jerome)


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 6, 2017)

I think you are asking for suggestions of periodicals. It does seem most are free these days, but then I don't actively subscribe to any at this point, and receive several. I think Derek's suggestion is a goo one but maybe the CITT instead of USITT. (Did I misunderstand what Derek can't see? http://www.citt.org/) Better, sned her to the annual conference (yeah - I know - a bit more than a magazine subscription.)

Welcome in anycase!

Perhaps if you felt comfortable sharing which college, we might suggest some events or opportunities close by.


----------



## MikeJ (Feb 24, 2017)

All the industry magazines are free, but the articles are mostly just circle jerking the manufacturers. Rarely are their articles of any substance; it's mostly just gear lists and quotes about why the gear is great.
Surprisingly, on Chauvet Professionals blog, they have a number of good articles giving advice to students, and there was a very good interview with designer Seth Jackson, that was entirely about design and never mentioned a product once. 

I agree with Bill, Conferences can be great for getting a lot of experience as a student. Also get her tickets to see shows. It's hard to learn a craft if you don't go out and see how the pros do it.


----------

